# urbanisations Torrevieja area



## tterry (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you to the replies to my last post. I know I failed to give enough information so I will try again. I am looking to buy a two bed house between Guardamar and Mar Menor. I would be grateful for information on the best areas to look and which urbanisations in these areas. I do not need to be beside the sea but as I mostly go to Spain in the winter I would like to be within walking distance of bars and restaurants and be English speaking. Hope this narrows it down a little.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We have all that but we're too far north. La Marina.


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you looked at Pinar de Campoverde near Pilar de la Horadada. It is perfect especially in the winter as there is a good community of mixed nationalities that live permanently.


----------

